
Bram Cohen: My goal is to kill off television with new launch - recoiledsnake
http://gigaom.com/video/bram-cohen-kill-tv/
======
wmf
I think this article is remiss in not mentioning the dozen or so P2P live
streaming systems that have been in production for years. Without any details
(really, _any at all_ ), it's hard to connect this live BitTorrent with the
idea of killing TV.

~~~
shib71
I notice that you aren't mentioning any either. Cohen is quoted as saying that
current P2P protocols aren't good at handling large events.

~~~
wmf
I don't really follow this field so I can't name any players other than Adobe
and Octoshape, but I know they are out there. My point is that Bram is
pitching it like he invented P2P streaming — which he certainly didn't — and
GigaOM and TechCrunch are eating it up because it fits some narrative that
they know generates pageviews.

------
MarlonPro
TV will adapt. If TV adapts, you die :-)

